# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  Las colonias fabriles del Llobregat. Ciudades en miniatura.

## perdiguera

El río Llobregat es un río muy aprovechado.
Desde que baja de los Pirineos ya en la Pobla de Lillet le hicieron una cementera que aprovechaba su energía hidráulica, más tarde en Guardiola de Berguedá ya tenía la primera colonia textil y cuando enfilaba la última curva antes de llegar a su delta a la altura de martorell tenía la última de ellas; un total de 43, según el guía que nos enseñó la colonia de Cal Vidal junto a Puigreig, en el norte de Barcelona.

En primer lugar os pondré una fuente que explica el modo de instalar una colonia en el río sacada de internet y escrita por el arquitecto Sr. Vall Casas de la que extraigo algunas frases que merecen la pena ser leídas.




> _La colonia, como modelo productivo y urbano alternativo, tiene sentido a continuación, en un contexto de prosperidad más estable y con una familia fabricante sólida capaz de asumir el coste de infraestructura nueva (FERRER, 1987). La colonia sobrepasa el umbral productivo y urbano de la villa de río tradicional y supone un avance en el perfeccionamiento técnico interno de la propia actividad industrial del fundador. La colonia se establece en un lugar vacío que permite concentrar más máquinas cerca del agua, asegurar la disponibilidad necesaria de espacio estandarizado y proporcionar, en definitiva, una respuesta adecuada a la producción y a la residencia masiva. El fabricante local construye la colonia como el peaje inevitable para disponer de más agua y espacio, sin un proyecto urbano y social preconcebido. A su lado, el maestro de obras resuelve con la máxima economía de medios las necesidades circunstanciales desde el anonimato del sentido común, las técnicas tradicionales y los modelos conocidos._





> [I]2. La elección del lugar. La colonia en el territorio y el nuevo paisaje fluvial
> Se puede afirmar que el lugar de la colonia es el lugar de la fábrica de río. Si el fabricante busca básicamente un buen salto de agua fácil de explotar, entender el lugar de la colonia requiere conocer el arte de establecer la fábrica. El río y las técnicas de aprovechamiento hidráulico (el diálogo entre geografía y energía) fijan las claves de la localización y la construcción del paisaje de las colonias.
> Durante la segunda mitad del siglo XIX, el fabricante local coloniza el Llobregat entre el Prepirineo y el Pla de Bages, un ámbito fluvial hasta entonces ignorado. Los márgenes despoblados y poco aptos para la agricultura del Baix Berguedà devienen el dominio geográfico natural desde donde progresar en una tradición industrial propia. Entre Cal Rosal y la Ametlla de Merola se reúne la secuencia de colonias industriales maduras y completas más intensa de Cataluña (Clua, 1993). La singularidad de este conjunto no radica únicamente en la frecuencia, sino también en la calidad y coherencia urbana de sus colonias.
> Este tramo se inicia de manera brusca cuando el río Llobregat, a los pies de Berga, deja la zona montañosa y entra en una región de paisaje abierto propio de la Depresión Central catalana. Se trata, en términos generales, de un valle estrecho configurado por la sucesión escalonada, más o menos suave, de relieves tabulares hasta el lecho calcáreo del río. La colonia aprovecha de la mejor manera este soporte variable, mientras a lado y lado del curso fluvial se perfilan los altiplanos.
> Carretera y tren se disponen paralelos al río, prácticamente sobre la misma traza, y conectan la secuencia de fábricas. Las contracciones y dilataciones sucesivas entre el río y la carretera dibujan el lugar de las colonias. No siempre existe una relación directa entre los meandros y las colonias. A veces, la sinuosidad es poco pronunciada o el meandro es excesivamente reducido y accidentado para alojar canales y colonia. Pero a menudo, el meandro y la colonia armonizan. Las colonias ocupan los buenos meandros, aquellos
> que cuentan con suficiente perímetro para construir el canal necesario y una topografía apta para disponer los edificios.
> En el sentido del curso fluvial, la presa es la primera pieza del sistema hidráulico y ajusta su posición con los contrafuertes rocosos de los márgenes que permiten el apoyo del arco. A continuación, el canal de entrada reconoce el perfil del meandro por la parte menos expuesta al empuje del río. La fábrica tiende a ubicarse cerca del estrangulamiento inferior del meandro, en el extremo opuesto a la presa, a fin de concentrar el máximo salto de agua. El agua mueve la rueda y vuelve al río a través del canal de desagüe, normalmente bastante corto. El cumplimiento obediente de este equilibrio entre la forma del río y el control del agua, conlleva la repetición espontánea de una solución tipo.[I]



http://upcommons.upc.edu/revistes/bi.../1/Sistema.pdf


Unas cuantas frases de Wikipedia sobre esta colonia en particular:




> _Casi todas las colonias textiles se construían junto a un río para aprovechar la energía hidráulica .  La colonia Vidal está construida junto al Llobregat , considerado el río más trabajador del mundo porque se concentran muchas colonias. Se encuentra en el municipio de Puig-reig , en la comarca del Berguedà , pero está situado entre éste y Navàs.
> 
>  Al principio de todo, cuando comenzó a funcionar la colonia, las condiciones de trabajo eran extremadamente duras y los dueños se limitaban a ofrecer viviendas, escuela, iglesia y tiendas. Esto tuvo algunas consecuencias como huelgas y enfrentamientos contra los propietarios. 
> 
> Más tarde, en 1880 los dueños adoptaron otra actitud y ofrecieron otros servicios relacionados con la higiene, el avituallamiento, el ocio y la cultura, ya menudo grandes torres por los propietarios. Pero no fue hasta el siglo XX que los trabajadores vivieron con menos conflictividad y agradecimiento hacia sus dueños. El edificio Fundación Vidal y varios edificios anexos se construyeron para establecer el cine, el teatro, la biblioteca, la sala de juegos, la escuela, la casa de la mujer y una zona deportiva. 
> 
> A pesar de estas mejoras de los servicios, a la hora de trabajar eran muy estrictos, porque trabajaban muchas horas y también el sábado. Si alguien llegaba tarde a trabajar le podían asignar un trabajo más precario o si se producía muy frecuentemente lo podían llegar a despachar. Además si alguien se hacía daño con alguna máquina y no podía trabajar no cobraba. Para que pudieran vivir con todas las necesidades básicas (alimentación, vestido y vivienda), tenían que trabajar todos los miembros de una familia a partir de los 10 años, ya que sus sueldos eran muy pobres. Hasta esa edad eran escolarizados en la escuela de la Colonia. En el año 1905 los sueldos semanales en todas las colonias de Puig-reig eran los siguientes: 
> 
> Los hombres cobraban de 17 a 30 pesetas. 
> ...


Y ahora unas fotos de la colonia.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora tocan fotos del poblado y sus servicios: Iglesia, banco, teatro, instalaciones deportivas, casa de mujeres solteras y niñas, etc.

----------


## perdiguera

Pasamos ahora al interior de la fábrica, a ver el proceso de fabricación.
La nave donde nos mostraron todo el proceso era una que lo contenía íntegro pero en su día cada etapa de fabricación tenía una nave propia, conectada a la siguiente mediante cinta transportadora o, más anteriormente, mediante transporte animal o de personas.
En primer lugar la casa del amo, que estaba siempre por encima de la fábrica y del poblado, más cercana a Dios, y casi por encima del bien y del mal. Aparece en el cuadro que está en la primera fotos del mensaje anterior; la que está a la derecha de ésta es la estación del ferrocarril, elemento imprescindible para la exportación de los productos, y se le ve el depósito de agua elevado. Al fondo, detrás de la chimenea alta, el poblado con la iglesia presidiéndolo. A la derecha la presa y el canal de derivación.

A continuación viene la descripción de las labores de la fábrica según el orden de realización comenzando por el algodón en bruto y acabando por el tejido realizado.
Irá en dos mesajes.

----------


## perdiguera

Y con esto acabo la serie sobre las colonias del Llobregat particularizada en la de Cal Vidal.




















En esta colonia no se hacía tintado, por lo que todo lo que fabricaba era blanco; los colores que veis hoy se han puesto para que se pueda ver las distintas maneras de tejer que se podían hacer, combinando hilos de determinadas formas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Espectacular el reportaje, perdiguera; además, a mí me han traído recuerdos de la niñez tanto los mapas como los antiguos libros de texto, y, sobre todo, los pupitres con sus tinteros.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

En pupitres como esos estudié yo desde los 6 a los 10 años de edad, comencé en los más pequeños y acabé en los casi últimos, ya que me marché antes de llegar a los que ocupaban los de 12 años.
El mapa de hemisferios lo tenía casi igual, algún libro también, y el que fuese unitaria, es decir todas las edades juntas y de niños, es decir sólo varones, era exactamente como la mía.
Se me olvidó poner que hoy en día parte de la colonia está habitada por descendientes de antiguos trabajadores que todavía conservan derechos de utilización de las viviendas, pagando un alquiler antiguo.

----------


## jlois

No había visto este reportaje, y es algo que no me puedo perdonar, pasar por alto temas de esta importancia y aportados de una manera tan magistral, como en este caso por Perdiguera. La historia sigue ahí , presente, y con mucho que mostrar y de la que mucho tenemos aún que aprender. Todo esto , bien entendido, debería servirnos para enfrentarnos a esta época presente y sobretodo, a ese futuro incierto.

----------

